

Nobody Cares about You or Your Company - opusdie
http://www.benhowell.net/business/2014/12/27/nobody-cares-about-you-or-your-company/

======
greenyoda
I'd disagree with some of these items:

 _" [Nobody cares about] When your company was founded."_

If you were buying a product like enterprise software that comes with an
expensive multi-year support contract, you'd want some strong evidence that
the company will be around for a few more years. A company that was started
six months ago has no track record that would suggest it can survive hard
times. Beyond some number of years, it probably doesn't matter - 10 years vs.
20 years probably makes little difference.

 _" Who your customers are or how much those customers are worth. You have
fortune 500 companies as customers? So what?"_

The fact that you can retain a Fortune 500 company as a customer says
something about the level of customer support you can provide. It may not be
important to you, but it's probably significant to another Fortune 500
company.

 _" By whom your company was founded..."_

Doesn't matter much, _unless_ they have a really unsavory reputation that
you'd want to steer clear of. CEOs do have an effect on corporate ethics.

------
Hamatti
I disagree with this. Yes, for big companies like Amazon or Ebay it doesn't
matter so much but for smaller companies and startups, it makes it more human
to interact with if you can see what kind of team there is behind the product.
It also increases the trust that there is actually somebody human on the other
side when browsing the website of a company you're planning to use.

Also, showcasing your customers does give you credibility. If you are a young
startup that have someone like Walmart or McDonals using your product, it
means it is not utterly bullshit you are telling.

------
subatomix
I don't agree with the whole "nobody cares about when your company was
founded". If it were founded yesterday I'd care.

